# Are you loyal to your home page?



## trickson (Oct 20, 2012)

I have been a very loyal fan of MSN for my home page now for over 8 years now, Today has just put the lid on the jar for me though. I found that for the last 4 weeks or more MSN has been advertizing for Obama, Using the First Lady today! I am no longer going to use MSN for my Email or my Home page. This just has me disgusted! It seems that MSN is a left wing media out let and really I do not want my Home page to be political at all. Yes give me news but be far be balanced do NOT push me to view your political views, Am I right? How do you feel about your HOME page and would you change it and your Email if this is what you see?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 20, 2012)

I have an image file on my HDD as my homepage.
So would I always see 'dat thing whenever I open my firefox.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 20, 2012)

Yep, been loyal to my home page now for quite some time............TechPowerUp!


----------



## trickson (Oct 20, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, been loyal to my home page now for quite some time............TechPowerUp!



I have considered this as well.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 20, 2012)

I wrote a custom home page with links to everywhere I go, grouped by function. 
It's just text links. I've been using it for many years.


----------



## Frick (Oct 20, 2012)

Google is my homepage. And no. Loyality (is that a word????) on the internet is silly.


----------



## qubit (Oct 20, 2012)

Obviously, this should be your homepage.


----------



## trickson (Oct 20, 2012)

qubit said:


> Obviously, this should be your homepage.




Yeah it should be.


----------



## erixx (Oct 20, 2012)

MSN, Yahoo and so on, if non personalized, must be the most horrible garbage and gossip homepage ever seen... and I would never have related "loyalti" to homepages (or doritos, etc) Just my 5c 

I use to switch a lot, mainly have a newspaper.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 20, 2012)

My home page has always been about:blank and if it isn't about:blank I get annoyed so yes, extremely loyal.  I know exactly where I want to go on the internet when I open the browser and every second it wastes loading a page I don't want to see is a second I'm unhappy.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 20, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> My home page has always been about:blank and if it isn't about:blank I get annoyed so yes, extremely loyal.  I know exactly where I want to go on the internet when I open the browser and every second it wastes loading a page I don't want to see is a second I'm unhappy.



aboutblank is the name of a dj I like LOL

and I just have my blog as my home page!


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 20, 2012)

esreality for years already


----------



## BlackOmega (Oct 20, 2012)

Yep totally loyal to Google.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 20, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> My home page has always been about:blank and if it isn't about:blank I get annoyed so yes, extremely loyal.  I know exactly where I want to go on the internet when I open the browser and every second it wastes loading a page I don't want to see is a second I'm unhappy.



My homepage is raw HTML with hyperlinks and no other garbage. It loads instantly and it takes me about one second to click the link where I want to go.
A lot faster than typing in a URL or using favorites or whatever.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 20, 2012)

iGoogle for as long as I can remember. Since they are getting rid of it in a week's time, I need to decide what next.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 20, 2012)

i have 5 tabs set to open when I open Chrome.  4 Facebook games that I play and TPU 

for the record, its not some ghey game like Farmville, its hunting type games: Ghost Trappers, Alien Visitors, Fish Wrangler and Mousehunt.  All games work on the premise of hunting every 15 mins (or less in GT and AV).  Also I definitely dont put real $$ into those games either, they are just good time wasters when TPU forums are slow


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm a Google person and I love the effect of it as my home page.. Best dictionary I know


----------



## Suhidu (Oct 20, 2012)

I got tired of page loads, so about:blank it is (and has been for years).

(edit: For a while it was Mozilla's/Google's Firefox Start Page (in Firefox), but I long ago got sick of a chunky MSN type page loading up.)


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 20, 2012)

Yahoo! has been my homepage for more than a decade now.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 20, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Yahoo! has been my homepage for more than a decade now.



My girlfriend probably has used it for that long too... I all ways tell her she's cheating.. since she uses Chrome as her browser..


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 20, 2012)

Been using TPU as my home page for many years now.
Nothing better than opening it up and see all the news.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 20, 2012)

My home page is the speed dial of the browser (a offline page with your favorite sites names and thumbnails)


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 20, 2012)

Kreij said:


> My homepage is raw HTML with hyperlinks and no other garbage. It loads instantly and it takes me about one second to click the link where I want to go.
> A lot faster than typing in a URL or using favorites or whatever.



That is actually an awesome idea!! Hell, I may have to do that myself. Would make it a lot easier to navigate to where I wish to go.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 20, 2012)

I need a homepage that loads fast. Really fast.
When my boss walks into my office I may need to bail off TPU or a Jeep site NOW !!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 20, 2012)

Kreij said:


> My homepage is raw HTML with hyperlinks and no other garbage. It loads instantly and it takes me about one second to click the link where I want to go.
> A lot faster than typing in a URL or using favorites or whatever.



I can imagine lots of people wanting to do this but not possessing the skills or knowledge. Could it be a viable project for you to make an app. that sets it up for a nooby user? That's easily customisable by said user for their own links etc? Or is it way too easy to even need an app for?


----------



## Kreij (Oct 20, 2012)

Way too easy. You just need a place to put it.


```
<html>
  <body>
    <a href="URL">My Link</a>
  </body>
</html>
```

Add links as you see fit.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm not sure. Default in Chrome, which is my secondary browser.

In Firefox, I've used a session for so long I have no idea what my homepage is.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 20, 2012)

TPU is my homepage... I have 5 set and this is the first tab


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 20, 2012)

Kreij said:


> My homepage is raw HTML with hyperlinks and no other garbage. It loads instantly and it takes me about one second to click the link where I want to go.
> A lot faster than typing in a URL or using favorites or whatever.


I like that idea.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 20, 2012)

It's a bit outdated as I don't use a lot of the links any more, but it looks like this.

I just plopped it in the domain our company uses.

I have my own domain, and will be using that soon as the company domain is changing and that domain will be going away.
If anyone would like to plop a custom home page like this on my domain I have no problem with that. I'm not doing anything with it anyway.


----------



## trodas (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm loyal to my homepage for years - it is my compilation of usefull links that I constantly tweak and improve and change... 





It is fairly simple code and well editable, if anyone want it, then PM me  But anyone can create a html page like this easily...


PS. as for the unbalanced news, that is common for Google too, just check this: http://vimeo.com/51181384  !!!


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 20, 2012)

Dailymail, BBC, FB, Google, TPU and a Liverpool FC forum in tabs. No issues loading them all and I rarely venture away from these few sites and can't really have my fave pron tabs on my homepage....


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah, I've been pretty loyal to my home page.  On my main PC is it TPU, on all other PCs it was a customized iGoogle page, but now that iGoogle is going away it is just the standard Google page.



trickson said:


> Today has just put the lid on the jar for me though. I found that for the last 4 weeks or more MSN has been advertizing for Obama, Using the First Lady today! I am no longer going to use MSN for my Email or my Home page. This just has me disgusted! It seems that MSN is a left wing media out let and really I do not want my Home page to be political at all. Yes give me news but be far be balanced do NOT push me to view your political views, Am I right?



No you are not, MSN uses AdChoice, they have no real control over what ads show up on their site.  AdChoice detects both the content of the site you are visiting as well as the content of other adchoice sites you have visited, and puts up ads tailored to the content.  Obviously MSN has a lot of news stories about Obama, and hence there are a lot of ads about Obama.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 20, 2012)

trickson said:


> I have been a very loyal fan of MSN for my home page now for over 8 years now, Today has just put the lid on the jar for me though. I found that for the last 4 weeks or more MSN has been advertizing for Obama, Using the First Lady today! I am no longer going to use MSN for my Email or my Home page. This just has me disgusted! It seems that MSN is a left wing media out let and really I do not want my Home page to be political at all. Yes give me news but be far be balanced do NOT push me to view your political views, Am I right? How do you feel about your HOME page and would you change it and your Email if this is what you see?





newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, I've been pretty loyal to my home page.  On my main PC is it TPU, on all other PCs it was a customized iGoogle page, but now that iGoogle is going away it is just the standard Google page.
> 
> 
> 
> No you are not, MSN uses AdChoice, they have no real control over what ads show up on their site.  AdChoice detects both the content of the site you are visiting as well as the content of other adchoice sites you have visited, and puts up ads tailored to the content.  Obviously MSN has a lot of news stories about Obama, and hence there are a lot of ads about Obama.




Trickson, newtekie1 is correct.

I don't see that stuff when I go to the MSN home page or others...  I use Ghostery and it crushes AdChoice, ADSense and a host of other trackers.

I use to use it on Firefox; now I use it on Opera and IE9.

What is Ghostery?

Ghostery is a browser tool available for Firefox, Chrome, Safari, Opera and Internet Explorer. It scans the page for scripts, pixels, and other elements and notifies the user of the companies whose code is present on the page. These page elements aren't otherwise visible to the user, and often not detailed in the page source code. Ghostery allows users to learn more about these companies and their practices, and block the page elements from loading if the user chooses.


----------



## trickson (Oct 20, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Trickson, newtekie1 is correct.
> 
> I don't see that stuff when I go to the MSN home page or others...  I use Ghostery and it crushes AdChoice, ADSense and a host of other trackers.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I am out of thanks for now.

Well my main issue is with there political manipulations I am seeing. I do not like it. as for customizing the page I tried but still get Obama this and Obama that crap. I get enough advertizing and the TV why is it the Internet is now clogged up with crap shit adds and the like? What is it every one has to advertize of put a commercial in when I want to watch a simple video. This crap is just getting out of hand. I wished we could crash All Gore's internet for REAL!
I am so dejected I even switched my EMAIL over! FU,MSN!


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Oct 20, 2012)

Google is my homepage. It I used TPU then I'd spend even more time here... which is already over a sensible limit!


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 20, 2012)

trickson said:


> Thank you. I am out of thanks for now.
> 
> Well my main issue is with there political manipulations I am seeing. I do not like it. as for customizing the page I tried but still get Obama this and Obama that crap. I get enough advertizing and the TV why is it the Internet is now clogged up with crap shit adds and the like? What is it every one has to advertize of put a commercial in when I want to watch a simple video. This crap is just getting out of hand. I wished we could crash All Gore's internet for REAL!
> I am so dejected I even switched my EMAIL over! FU,MSN!



Try it though, it does work and they update the list all time.

Customizing your MSN start page or others won't get rid of the ads, it just tweaks them.
As for the ad trailers in videos... not to much can alleviate that on the fly.

It is all about getting a revenue stream anyway possible. 

EDIT: And, your reply is Thanks enough!


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 20, 2012)

95Viper said:


> EDIT: And, your reply is Thanks enough!



Have a thanks from me instead  At last, an anti-ad extension that's right for me.


----------



## trickson (Oct 20, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Try it though, it does work and they update the list all time.
> 
> Customizing your MSN start page or others won't get rid of the ads, it just tweaks them.
> As for the ad trailers in videos... not to much can alleviate that on the fly.
> ...



I am trying. even yahoo sucks! I am going to set TPU as my home page. enough is enough


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 20, 2012)

trickson said:


> I get enough advertizing and the TV why is it the Internet is now clogged up with crap shit adds and the like? What is it every one has to advertize of put a commercial in when I want to watch a simple video. This crap is just getting out of hand.



Websites have to make money, running a website isn't free.  Bandwidth costs money, servers cost money, server maintenance  costs money, software writing costs money, etc. Without ads where exactly do you expect news websites, or even TPU, to get their revenue from?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 20, 2012)

```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
<body>

<h1>Quick Links</h1>
<p>
 <a href="http://www.hyperlink.com">Hyperlink1</a> 
</p>
<p>
 <a href="http://www.hyperlink.com">Hyperlink2</a> 
</p>
<p>
 <a href="http://www.hyperlink.com">Hyperlink3</a> 
</p>
</body>
</html>
```

Copy and save in a text file and save it as HTML. 


Edit: See Below.. hehehe


Kreij said:


> Way too easy. You just need a place to put it.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Ops.. hehe I didn't see you added this buddy.  Me and the wife are getting ready to go to a hunted house.. hehehe So, i'm in and out..


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 20, 2012)

Nooby tip: Ensure you add the protocol prefix in the addresses, or it will try to connect to C:\www.ebay.co.uk etc 

Was worried about straying off topic, but it's looking good


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 20, 2012)

IMO Speed dial is better than a simple list of links, it's prettier, it's less cluttered, it shows more visual cues (thumbnails), it loads instantly too & is easier to add pages, at least in Opera. And there are extensions for Chrome & Firefox too don't know IE, but it's up to anyone.

I used big lists of links before speed dialers on browsers were invented and they were far worse for me, they took me more time to dive on them to find a site than simply using the address bar and write the address or using Google as home page. But maybe people can see more at a glance than me lol.


----------



## SaltyFish (Oct 20, 2012)

Not using AdBlock or something similar?

It's the quadrennial presidential election season over in the US, so news regarding that will disproportionately high. Anyone remember the news flood during the Olympics earlier this year? Just took a look over at MSN right now. I mostly see the usual celebrity gossip/trash; only one political article: "Ryan, in coal country, hits Obama on energy". You can try clearing your cookies. That might help with things.


----------



## trickson (Oct 20, 2012)

Is there some kind of program that blocks adds? Oh and is it free?

OH TPU is now my home page! Sick of them all! Adds and crap all over the place! NOT TPU!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 20, 2012)

Ever since I've been apart of TPU, it has been my homepage. Its my homepage on every computer I use and I'm so used to clicking the home page button to get to TPU I don't think I could ever change it.

Before TPU it was google though, but since chrome's adress bar is always a search bar I just use that.


----------



## trickson (Oct 20, 2012)

That's it!!! I now know what I have been missing all this time!!!! 
TPU is the one!


----------



## SaltyFish (Oct 20, 2012)

trickson said:


> Is there some kind of program that blocks adds? Oh and is it free?
> 
> OH TPU is now my home page! Sick of them all! Adds and crap all over the place! NOT TPU!



What browser are you using?

I use Firefox. AdBlock and NoScript together solves most of my advertisement problems. And yes, they're free.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 20, 2012)

trickson said:


> Adds and crap all over the place! NOT TPU!



There are 3 AdChoice ads on TPU's homepage, not to mention the inline ads...MSN only has one...

Switching to TPU as your home page to get less ads makes no sense.


----------



## trickson (Oct 20, 2012)

SaltyFish said:


> What browser are you using?
> 
> I use Firefox. AdBlock and NoScript together solves most of my advertisement problems. And yes, they're free.


FireFox .



newtekie1 said:


> There are 3 AdChoice ads on TPU's homepage, not to mention the inline ads...MSN only has one...
> 
> Switching to TPU as your home page to get less ads makes no sense.


Okay I think you are missing my point, I am sick of MSN plain and simple, I used to use yahoo back in the day and changed back only to find that I was just making a lateral move. It is nothing more than the same mondain crap advertizing, More brain washing if you will. I just do not want it any more. TUP is a Clean look a great look mind and body if you will.  
I see what is going on at MSN, Google, Bing and the like. Yeah I get it I am on the grid and they want me to buy this or vote that or get this now.


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 20, 2012)

trickson said:


> Is there some kind of program that blocks adds? Oh and is it free?
> 
> OH TPU is now my home page! Sick of them all! Adds and crap all over the place! NOT TPU!





I've always hated the anti-ad apps, none have worked properly for me. 95Viper recommended Ghostery a few posts above; and within 5 minutes I can tell you it's not like any I've used before. Very nice extension.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 20, 2012)

In my case I only block those Flash based ads using on demand flash enable, they make page scrolling and load lag like %&/$$# here. I hope some day Flash ads are gone forever.


----------



## trickson (Oct 20, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> I've always hated the anti-ad apps, none have worked properly for me. 95Viper recommended Ghostery a few posts above; and within 5 minutes I can tell you it's not like any I've used before. Very nice extension.



Oh yeah been got this dude 

It is not about pop ups or any thing like this, There is a bigger issue such as in the web pages them selves. Things you can not change, You are forced to read/look at.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 20, 2012)

trickson said:


> Things you can not change, You are forced to read/look at.



Oh, now I got you... You are speaking of the stuff from the website itself.
Like, msn.com's polls, what's new, today's gossip, and banners.
That would need something that would filter the individual elements from msn.com, and not like msn.com in general.

EDIT:

You would need to change the corporate world's focus from profit to customer happiness as the number one priority.  Don't see that going over well.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 20, 2012)

another Google guy here


----------



## acerace (Oct 21, 2012)

My homepage is Google. I am loyal to Google Search.


----------



## trickson (Oct 21, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Oh, now I got you... You are speaking of the stuff from the website itself.
> Like, msn.com's polls, what's new, today's gossip, and banners.
> That would need something that would filter the individual elements from msn.com, and not like msn.com in general.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Now you get it. Yeah the number one reason TPU is now my official HOME page. I spend 99% of my time here any way the other 1% is just porn.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 21, 2012)

So an image of that spoiled and pampered wench Ann Romney would have been ok? Yeah I really don't want to talk politics or even the economy here but you if you think the GOP really gives a crap about your poor long-term unemployed ass you are in for a sad reality check. That's not to say the Democrats have any better ideas or action plans to actually get you or anyone else back to work.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't have a homepage set, I just use the tab page in chrome.


----------



## trickson (Oct 21, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So an image of that spoiled and pampered wench Ann Romney would have been ok? Yeah I really don't want to talk politics or even the economy here but you if you think the GOP really gives a crap about your poor long-term unemployed ass you are in for a sad reality check. That's not to say the Democrats have any better ideas or action plans to actually get you or anyone else back to work.



Yes. And that is my point, Why is it they are even promoting any one? Or any ONE product? Inundating me with adds and there opinion. Then there is the brain-wash effect by manipulation. I think a neutral stance is some thing I am looking for.


----------



## erixx (Oct 21, 2012)

Since some weeks youtube serves me scientlogy adds before their videos!!! Now THAT sucks rats ass!!! They should be in prison, no, hanged.....


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 21, 2012)

Bing.com fo life!


----------



## trickson (Oct 21, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Bing.com fo life!



Google!


----------



## HeXen (Oct 21, 2012)

i don't have a homepage. Ironbrowser i use just shows a white page with a square block saying "web store". so i guess that's my homepage.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 21, 2012)

erixx said:


> Since some weeks youtube serves me scientlogy adds before their videos!!! Now THAT sucks rats ass!!! They should be in prison, no, hanged.....



Odd, I've been getting Mormon ads on youtube...


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 21, 2012)

Google is my homepage, not that I wanted it, I just didn't feel the need to change the default homepage of chrome


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 21, 2012)

for IE its MSN, for FF its Google


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 21, 2012)

trickson said:


> I have been a very loyal fan of MSN for my home page now for over 8 years now, Today has just put the lid on the jar for me though. I found that for the last 4 weeks or more MSN has been advertizing for Obama, Using the First Lady today! I am no longer going to use MSN for my Email or my Home page. This just has me disgusted! It seems that MSN is a left wing media out let and really I do not want my Home page to be political at all. Yes give me news but be far be balanced do NOT push me to view your political views, Am I right? How do you feel about your HOME page and would you change it and your Email if this is what you see?



Use Fox News if you would like. Didn't they say they were "fair and balanced"? It has to be true then! Yahoo is the liberal media I tell you! If they sell ad space to the liberal groups they are evil! They are gonna take away my guns dammit. 

Its all over TV too. Its an election year. It will pass. Don't get too bent out of shape. Its mud slinging on both sides with very little substance. 

Both sides are just pandering while throwing mud. It is standard American politics. I have worked in a few campaigns.

*Solution:* Use Opera and your favorites in squares are your homepage. Welcome to the future!


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't see any ads on the Yahoo! homepage...What are you guys talking about?

*has ABP and NoScript in Firefox*


----------



## Melvis (Oct 21, 2012)

Im not loyal to my home page and i rarely see it but google is my home page on every machine i own and built for people.


----------



## Protagonist (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't have one, or maybe the blank page is my homepage its so awesome it lets me type in any address i want


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 21, 2012)

ya know what this site might aswell be a secondary homepage for me, I spend alot of time here, next to other gaming sites


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 21, 2012)

My homepage is about:blank. And yes, I'm very loyal to it.


----------



## STCNE (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't even know what my homepage is, the second my browser opens I'm clicking something on my favorites bar.

I'm with you on yahoo; all those big news sites are no better than TV news which is no surprise seeing they tend to work together on a lot of things. Repub or Democrat, there is a lot of biased news from both sides promoting politicians who will do nothing to help us. Most of these same sites are the ones that were pushing SOPA through while doing everything they could to keep it out of the public eye, so they get no love from me.

Yahoo actually banned me from their news section for a few months, not for being un-politicly correct or speaking out against them like I usually do but for bashing Scientology. The next day there was an article about Scientologists finding new methods to censor their opposition. Some weird shit going on over there.


----------



## trickson (Oct 21, 2012)

STCNE said:


> I don't even know what my homepage is, the second my browser opens I'm clicking something on my favorites bar.
> 
> I'm with you on yahoo; all those big news sites are no better than TV news which is no surprise seeing they tend to work together on a lot of things. Repub or Democrat, there is a lot of biased news from both sides promoting politicians who will do nothing to help us. Most of these same sites are the ones that were pushing SOPA through while doing everything they could to keep it out of the public eye, so they get no love from me.
> 
> Yahoo actually banned me from their news section for a few months, not for being un-politicly correct or speaking out against them like I usually do but for bashing Scientology. The next day there was an article about Scientologists finding new methods to censor their opposition. Some weird shit going on over there.



Just my point. Why is it that they have to try to brain wash us? Why is it that people put up with it so much as to make them Billions of dollars? It just makes no sense at all. The fact that I get enough of that crap from the TV isn't enough? I get to have it when I go online? Yep I am happy with the change and I am staying with it too. TPU forever!


----------



## Drone (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't have a home page. I left it blank. I use speed dial (Opera) containing all my fav sites.

In my IE the home page is Bing which is very nice, I don't use google at all.


----------



## epicfail (Oct 21, 2012)

ive been faithful to google for a long time now


----------

